# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  معلومات غريبه....

## candle of dark

ان اصغر قلب حيوان مفترس هو قلب الاسد.

ان رموش العين تتجدد باستمرار ويبلغ عمر الرمش 125يوما.

ان النعام هم الطائر الوحيد الذي يستطيع هضم الحجارة داخل معدته.

ان اول حديقة حيوان في التاريخ هي سفينة نوح عليه السلام

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thaaaaanks

----------


## candle of dark

*welcome*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
طيب ما دام رموش العين بطولوا باستمرار لشو مستحضرات تطويل الرموش!!

هيها بتطول خلقة !!


يسلمو من قلبي 
[/align]*

----------


## candle of dark

اه ما بعرف والله
شكرا لمرورك

----------

